# Cheap, easy pond



## Aqua360 (26 Jul 2016)

Hi all,

my neighbour has offered me their Fluval Roma 125 aquarium, complete with 5 large goldfish. In breaking down their tank, i've boarded the goldfish in my Trigon 350 for now; but even in that tank they are far too large for it. 

I think in their best interests, a pond is required; and while thinking of relatives with ponds, i'm starting to think about whether it's feasible for me to run even a smaller one.

My main concerns would be whether i'd need a source of electricity for it for pumps etc, or if it's possible to run one without in some form? I'll be doing my research now, but thought i'd ask here too 

cheers


----------



## mort (26 Jul 2016)

How large is large? We used to have ponds when I was a kid with goldfish many decades old and nearly a foot without a proper filter. The ponds were always heavily planted. We did have to keep removing the excess babies every year. The pond was actually too small when I think of it now, one of those fibre glass jobs, but everything seemed happy. I do think that goldfish were a lot hardier then.
now we have a filter and some proper fat fish. Its fairly cheap to run and you don't need high end stuff so could probably get it all sorted for a couple of hundred pounds or less if you find something on gum tree.

So I'd say you can, given luck and the right pond, do it without all the gear but having it certainly helps make it easier.


----------



## martin-green (27 Jul 2016)

If you want to look after the fish do it properly and have an electricity supply installed, then add a pump bio filter and UV.


----------

